# Some of my winter builds (PedalPCB, EffectsLayout, PCBGuitarMania, VFE)



## BPFuzz (Mar 3, 2022)

I've been quite busy over the winter, but still found time to power through some builds. After this last one I figured I should share some of the work.

In order of completion:

PCB Guitar Mania Acapulco Tone: Acapulco Gold with a clean blend and baxandall tone stack. Loud, just like you'd expect, but a bit more fun to mess around with than the original EQD design. I try not to order form them too often due to the shipping to Japan, but also they just have so many mistakes in their BOMs that I never know if I should trust it or not. Thankfully this one was smooth and had no issues.

Effects Layout One Knobber (D.A.M. Meathead Dark): I built the Black Arts Ritual Fuzz on stripboard and really loved the sound, so I picked up a few of the PCBs on sale to build the other versions.

PedalPCB Low Tide: I love Fairfield, so I knew I had to build this. I'm still trying to dial in the best effect, but it's quite a lot of fun to play with. Etched image is Haystack Rock in Cannon Beach, OR.

VFE Klein Bottle: What a monster of a build, lol. I'm really happy I went with the upgraded enclosure rather than my original idea of etching it. I know for certain I would not have been able to drill that many holes accurately enough to fit the pcb in. Super happy with it, and really need to put a lot more time into experimenting with it, especially with some synths and modulation in the loops.

PedalPCB Captain Bit (EQD Bit Commander): I love the MXR Blue Box, so why not get another glitchy octave down pedal? Used the cover of the classic Japanese body horror film Tetsuo: The Iron Man and did a patina finish.


----------



## Dan M (Mar 3, 2022)

Excellent artwork, I can’t pick a favorite.

I have a drill press, but I don’t think I have the patience to set up and drill that Klein Bottle!


----------



## BPFuzz (Mar 3, 2022)

Dan M said:


> Excellent artwork, I can’t pick a favorite.
> 
> I have a drill press, but I don’t think I have the patience to set up and drill that Klein Bottle!


Thanks! Personally, I’m most satisfied with the Tetsuo one, but I think the Low Tide is really appropriate to the pedal. 

I still drill by hand and even 6 knob PedalPCB layouts make me nervous sometimes. As much as I wanted to etch this to make it really unique, I knew it was going to fail, lol.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 3, 2022)

I've spent a lot of time in the tide pools at haystack, good reference. Excellent work. Makes me want to eat mediocre chowder.


----------



## jimilee (Mar 3, 2022)

Man, those look incredible. I built to Klein Bottle, with the enclosure  a few years back, you made the right choice.


----------



## BPFuzz (Mar 3, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> I've spent a lot of time in the tide pools at haystack, good reference. Excellent work. Makes me want to eat mediocre chowder.


Haha, same! Growing up in Oregon, we always took trips up the coast, so haystack sprang to mind pretty much instantly.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 4, 2022)

Absolutely LOVE these builds!

My tastes in pedals seems to be identical — I have all the same PCBs and share several of your thoughts on suppliers and builders.

Alas my execution is nowhere near as prolific nor as good as yours.


----------



## BPFuzz (Mar 4, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Absolutely LOVE these builds!
> 
> My tastes in pedals seems to be identical — I have all the same PCBs and share several of your thoughts on suppliers and builders.
> 
> Alas my execution is nowhere near as prolific nor as good as yours.


Thanks! Great minds think alike, lol.  It just takes practice, I think my obsession with building is what has led to better execution. Some of my first builds are fairly basic and not well done. I've done a ton of reading on etching techniques to try and improve.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 4, 2022)

These are so great! I really love the Haystack Rock one, as others have mentioned. I live in Portland currently so it's awesome to see some local landmarks on a pedal. 
Was the Low Tide really as difficult of a build as people are saying it is? I want to work my way up to it eventually since I have most of the parts needed to make it, but it seems pretty intimidating.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 4, 2022)

jwyles90 said:


> These are so great! I really love the Haystack Rock one, as others have mentioned. I live in Portland currently so it's awesome to see some local landmarks on a pedal.
> Was the Low Tide really as difficult of a build as people are saying it is? I want to work my way up to it eventually since I have most of the parts needed to make it, but it seems pretty intimidating.



I'm middling when it comes to knowledge here, many builds under my belt but I know nothing about electronics that I didn't learn on YouTube or in forums such as this. Like many of us, this one had me in the troubleshooting forum but I was shown the way by the kind folks here. I say read through the struggles of others and then knock it out slowly. Open your own troubleshoot if necessary. Ain't no shame. Worst case scenario you toast a pcb(or a jfet like me). It was very satisfying to push through a build I barely understand. 

I may be doing another when the mini is released.... we'll see.......


----------

